# Preserving Potatoes.



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Besides the 'Cool, Dry Place' to preserve potatoes, you can also add an apple or two in a dish set on top of the crop.
(so as the apple rots, it doesn't drip into the potatoes)

This will accelerate decay of almost all other types of produce,
But the gasses given off by a decomposing apple will help preserve the potatoes!

Another way to help keep you hard earned potato crop stored so it doesn't go bad is to divide up your crop and put them in separate containers.

We used metal garbage cans when I was a kid, but we use 'Rubbermaid' containers now to separate type of potatoes, and we separate large crops into different containers.

As anyone knows that has stored potatoes, once one rots, it will case several others to rot...
The old times used to constantly sort the bins to get the 'Soft' ones out and use them up so they didn't contaminate the rest of the potato bin...

Now we separate them into smaller batches, by size, by kind and if one bin turns into seed potatoes for the next year, we haven't lost the entire batch.
The bins also allow us to keep more of the bin surface area in contact with the floor of the 'Cellar' or basement, keeping them cooler and that will preserve them longer.

Remember, potatoes shouldn't be stored in anything 'Air Tight', they need to 'Breathe' to keep moisture from condensing, and to keep gasses that will cause rot from building up!

Anyone got any tips for storage that has worked for them?


----------



## digapony (Oct 22, 2008)

I am keeping my potatoes in the refrigerator they seem to stay good longer and not grow appendages as fast


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Does removing the skin increase decay?


----------



## dilligaf (Oct 17, 2008)

most crops that are being stored should not even be washed. Simply wipe excess dirt off and store. Dont peel them for sure.

Our taters do well in the root cellar. We use old chicken incubator racks and hang them through hooks and wire. Lets the air circulate around everything and they seem to be doing very well in there. In ground storage works in some places too and what more convenient place to store them than where they grew. 

I also dehydrate some taters, can others and i even freeze some on occassion all of which work well too


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

That's what we do, brush off the excess dirt, try not to handle them too roughly, and put them in cool, dry storage, and keep them in the dark.
Sunlight will make them sprout.


----------



## benJAMMIN (Oct 23, 2008)

DO NOT let the potatoes rot in your house, though. The smell is god awful! Trust me---you don't want to make the mistake, just go ahead and learn from mine!


----------



## netandtim (Oct 8, 2008)

No root cellars/basements here in my area. My long term tater storage is by dehydration. 

I leave the skins on, wash well, slice using food processor, blanch for about 5 minutes, plunge into ice bath to stop cooking process, dry excess moisture off taters and lay them in the dehydrator. Check on 'em every couple of hours and rotate/flip as necessary. I just store them in mason jars/plastic airtight containers.

To use, I soak them in hot water for a bit before adding to my recipes. They make great taters to use in homemade hamburger helper.

Net


----------



## RUDy (Oct 27, 2008)

Can you freeze whole potatoes? If so, do you put them in anything in particular?


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Rudy, Can them. 
They do GREAT for long term storage if you can them, and for canning, you want the little 'NEW' style potatoes, and they taste the best anyway!


----------



## MudDuck (Jan 7, 2009)

JeepHammer said:


> Rudy, Can them.
> They do GREAT for long term storage if you can them, and for canning, you want the little 'NEW' style potatoes, and they taste the best anyway!


Do you can them in water or just stick them im jar and seal?


----------



## BradfordW. (Jan 15, 2009)

Can you still eat the potatoes after they grow appendages? Should the refridgerator help slow down the appendages from forming?


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Lack of light will help them stop forming. Store the potato in a sack or container that isn't see through. Keep them is a cool place as well. You don't have to keep them in the fridge. If you have a lot of them I'd say a cold room is best - if you have one.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

BradfordW. said:


> Can you still eat the potatoes after they grow appendages? Should the refridgerator help slow down the appendages from forming?


yes, as long as they haven't started to actually rot


----------



## Lucy (Mar 27, 2009)

Someone asked about canning potatoes. They need to be pressure canned. You can't safely do them in a boiling water bath canner. You have to peel them, then can. The peel harbors botulism that can grow once sealed and canned. Even with the heat processing the spores can survive. 
Here is a link on how to safely can potatoes :
National Center for Home Food Preservation | How Do I? Can Vegetables


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

Lucy
I am not that knowledgeable on canning. Even with pressure canning would an acid be needed as well? If so what kind?


----------

